# activation bluetooth



## timbx33 (23 Mai 2011)

j'utilise souvent un clavier bluetooth. je recherche un moyen d'activer le bluetooth sans être obligé de rentrer dans les réglages afin d'aller plus vite. je ne veux pas le laisser connecter en continu pour éviter de trop solliciter la batterie. si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur. Merci à vous !


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mai 2011)

timbx33 a dit:


> j'utilise souvent un clavier bluetooth. je recherche un moyen d'activer le bluetooth sans être obligé de rentrer dans les réglages afin d'aller plus vite. je ne veux pas le laisser connecter en continu pour éviter de trop solliciter la batterie. si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur. Merci à vous !



je ne comprend pas bien ta question, s'agit-il du clavier Apple ? si oui une fois jumelé et que tu ne l'utilises pas souvent, tu peut... l'éteindre ! 
cordialement JPP


----------



## timbx33 (23 Mai 2011)

jp.pilet a dit:


> je ne comprend pas bien ta question, s'agit-il du clavier Apple ? si oui une fois jumelé et que tu ne l'utilises pas souvent, tu peut... l'éteindre !
> cordialement JPP



Merci pour ton post. Oui, il s'agit du clavier apple. Je sais bien que je peux l'éteindre  en fait, comme je suis fainéant, j'aimerai eteindre le bluetooth de l'ipad plus rapidement qu'en passant par les réglages. Du style, je clique sur une icone et le bluetooth est désactivé ( ou activé). You see ?


----------



## ced68 (23 Mai 2011)

I see 

Ca s'appelle SBSettings et est une des applis les plus utiles et connues du jailbreak... Le seul problème, c'est qu'il faut jailbreaker ton iPad et si c'est un iPad2, le jailbreak est pas encore dispo...


----------



## timbx33 (23 Mai 2011)

merci à toi "membre d'élite" ! donc je ne suis pas le seul fainéant... Ta réponse aussi explicite soit-elle, me fait poser une seule question : avec toutes les applis inutiles que l'on trouve, on ne peut pas trouver une appli aussi simple et efficace que la possibilité d'activer ou désactiver le bluetooth d'un seul clic ! C'est bien dommage  merci pour ta réponse, mais je préfère éviter le jaibreak.


----------

